# Atrium or Royal Palm? St Martin



## LuckyGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Have you stayed at either the Atrium or Royal Palm or both resorts?  Which do you prefer and why?  Is one better than the other, in your opinion?

We are interested in a beautiful resort with nice amenities, a pool, on the beach, nice views, restaurants onsite or within walking distance, internet access, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Blondie (Aug 28, 2009)

At Royal Palm all units are ocean front with lovely large balconies that have sliding doors that slide into the wall making the balcony huge. Also, most except for very few units are two bedroom/two bath  and are huge. Atrium has undesirable units facing the street, plus the pool is very small. The pool at RP is not huge either but it is larger that Atrium. RP has several good eateries right across the street. From Atrium it would be a longer walk. Hope this helps.


----------



## LuckyGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Blondie, that is very helpful!


----------



## cyntravel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Atrium or Royal Palms*

My nephew stayed at Royal Palms last year and he loved it! 

My husband and I just stayed in St. Martin 2wks ago. We love it so much!
If you would like some input of where to eat etc. I can give you some updates.

Thanks
Cyn


----------



## caribbean (Aug 31, 2009)

Royal Palm.  Better beach, all units with balconies facing the beach. Recently renovated with nice upgraded kithcens & interiors. Atrium isn't even close. But it does have a good beach bar.


----------



## RIMike (Aug 31, 2009)

*Royal Palm*

Royal Palm


----------



## Larry (Sep 2, 2009)

Definitely Royal Palm


----------



## LuckyGirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you all SO much!  That makes my decision much easier.  I am going to confirm the Royal Palm today.  We have a 2BR but all we really need is a 1BR - but that is not available for the dates that we want to go - so I am guessing we will figure out what to do with the extra room   plus, perhaps we will end up with a better view as I heard that most of the rooms at RP are 2BRs.

Cyn, and everyone, I would LOVE suggestions of what to do and where to go to eat.  We like to be able to walk to restaurants but also we definitely plan on renting a car to see the island...

Thanks again!


----------



## dchilds (Sep 2, 2009)

LuckyGirl said:


> Cyn, and everyone, I would LOVE suggestions of what to do and where to go to eat.  We like to be able to walk to restaurants but also we definitely plan on renting a car to see the island...
> 
> Thanks again!



When are you going?

We own three weeks at Pelican Resort, which is about 1/2 mile from Royal Palm.  Atrium is between the two.  For walking distance, we like Toppers, Saratoga and The Green House (under the Atrium).  Toppers and Saratoga are good upscale restaurants, and The Green House is good bar food.  Others will suggest The Boat House, Lee's Roadside Grill, and some others, which have ok food, but we prefer the ones I suggested.  For driving, you can go to Grand Case and pay twice as much for fancy restaurants, or as little as $5 for the Lolos.  (Outdoor grills with Rib, burgers, fish.)  Busby's is on the other side, and is pretty good.  If you like French and French style indoor/outdoor bistros, go to Marigot, and walk around the bay area, and choose one of a dozen places to eat.  They're a little expensive, but give you the French Bistro experience.  If you feel like a pizza, try the pizza shack in Sandy Ground.  It's pretty easy to miss on the bay side of the road.  We also like Bamboo Bernies in Maho, and Talula Mangos in Philipsburg.

Must see?  I would suggest Orient Beach, Mullet Bay (one of many beaches with little bar-b-q shacks, with ribs for $5), Sunset Beach Bar at the end of the runway (watch planes land 10ft above your head), maybe Friar's Bay, and the Lottery Farm bar, with good apps and the best Mojito's we've ever had.  We've been on the 7 meter yacht challenge out of Philipsburg twice,  it's pretty fun, if not too touristy.  For night spots, they pick a place to send people each night.  You can find where they're pushing for each night.  We've been to Sunset Beach Bar, Lady C (across from Royal Palm), Bliss (next door to Sunset, and is dead everytime we go), and the Purple Martini (in Grand Case) which had a live band who we met the lead selling CDs on Orient Beach.

If you drink, take a portable cooler with you or buy a cheap one there to leave behind, buy beer, rum and mixers from Grand Marche, make your own frozen drinks, and load your cooler with drinks before heading to the beach.  (Saves about $3-5/drink except at the b-b-q shacks, which have pretty good prices.)  There are at least two good wine stores in Marigot with a pretty good selection of French wines, and a liquor store with 180 Scotches.  The best price for mainstream drinks and even some exceptional ones is Grand Marche, halfway between Simpson Bay and Mariogot, on the inner road.  (There are two ways, one goes past the airport and between Simpson Bay and the Caribean, the inner road runs on the other side of the bay.)


----------



## LuckyGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of the wonderful suggestions!  We will be sure to try some of them.  We are going May 22 - 29 2010.  

I can't wait, it sounds like such an interesting island


----------



## JRS (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky girl:

   Another confirmation that you made the right choice (hands down).  I own at a  sister resort (Flamingo)  many more units there are studio - but the new building does have 2 bdrms, as well as La Vista  a more secluded private resort.  You made a good choice .....


----------

